# Unlock password for my iphone



## tasir.ka (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi my iPhone is locked..by bro have change the password.. And he has locked now so someone plz help me how to unlock my iPhone.. When I connect to iTunes it telling plz put the password.. It will he great help if some help me..


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Passwords are something we will not assist with. Please read the forum rules.

Closed.


----------

